

German president says whistleblowers like Snowden merit respect - t0dd
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/07/26/us-usa-security-snowden-germany-idUSBRE96P0NQ20130726

======
simonsarris
For those unaware, the German President is the baby-kissing, ship-christening
figurehead, with largely ceremonial duties. His or her job is to sympathize
with the people, save for a few real "reserve powers" in case of emergency.
The German president is the one that gets to say all sorts of things that
career politicians cannot say, and because of this its essentially a end-of-
career political position.

The chancellor, currently Angela Merkel, is the position comparable to the
United States president.

~~~
dreen
He can still veto any law though right? Does that happen?

~~~
jsilence
Almost never.

------
s_q_b
When the Germans stop hosting NSA facilities, and end their own version of
internet surveillance programs, their opinion on these issues will carry more
weight with me.

------
adamnemecek
Yeah, politicians always say that until something like that happens to them.

~~~
northwest
> until something like that happens to them.

Right, that's when they lose their balls. Even if they didn't have any to
begin with (genetic reasons included).

EDIT: On the other hand, it's only a plus when those who only have a "moral"
authority, not the real one, make that statement. There's nothing to lose,
only to gain. Even if it's a very small pressure, it's better than zero
pressure.

------
northwest
> Chancellor Angela Merkel, who has assured Washington that Berlin would not
> shelter Snowden.

The evil creature.

(Sorry, there is no other word for this.)

EDIT: I happily welcome any and all downvotes. There is no excuse for this
behavior by European countries.

~~~
isaacb
Then pick a word that doesn't associate her abhorrent behavior with her sex.

~~~
northwest
Ok, done, I replaced "bitch" with "evil creature".

